# 

## Luk kbk

Co myślicie o malowaniu ścian wewnętrznych kompresorem z pistoletem do emulsji. Czy wybrać standardowy kompresor, który mi się później przyda do innych rzeczy + pistolet? Czy coś takiego jak gotowe urządzenie do malowania (grafitti, bosch itp)? Do pomalowania mam około 1000m^2

----------


## NOTO

Szkoda że nie ma odpowiedzi bo sam szukam argumentów. Nie wiem ile mam ścian. Ale obawiam się że proces oklejania dokładnego całego domu bedxie większy i zdecydowanie bardziej pracochłonny niż przy malowaniu wałkiem.

----------


## gr***ch

Moje zdanie jest takie : malowanie pistoletem najczęściej jest stosowane w dewelopperce i najczęściej na biało - wychodzi jak wychodzi.Ogólnie wiadomo że emulsja to nie lakier.Pistolety typu wagner sprzedawane w marketach to lipa jakich mało. Te co się nadają to za parę tysi. Do malowania w kolorach w ogóle nie warto biorąc pod uwagę konieczność zakrywania i nie ma pewności że się uda.Dobry - markowy wałek i bez problemowo, elegancko wychodzi i struktury też nie ma.

----------


## NOTO

A dobry wałek co nie daje struktury to jaki ?

----------


## perm

Mam takiego: http://www.wagner-polska.com.pl/?mod...=184&kat_id=53 wagnera. Nie powiedziałbym że to g... ale rewelacja to niestety nie jest. Kupiłem bo chciałem pomalować domek ogrodnika, no i potem dom. Dwie podstawowe wady:
1. Pluje niezależnie od stopnia rozcieńczenia, nie ma równomiernie rozpylonej chmury farby tylko dodatkowo gluty i to mimo tego że farba jest bardzo dobrze wymieszana i odpowiednio gęsta. Tak to wygląda jakby ciśnienie powietrza było zbyt małe by je rozbić. Wodą psika bez glutowania  :smile:  więc chyba w tym problem. Da się mimo to pomalować ścianę równomiernie ale lakierowania kryjącego czy bezbarwnego już sobie nie wyobrażam.
2. Jest straszliwie nieekonomiczne. Mimo że na filmach wygląda to tak jakby farba trafiała tylko na malowaną powierzchnię to niestety tak różowo nie jest, wszystko dookoła trzeba osłonić. Farba idzie piorunem tylko nie wiadomo gdzie. Dla porównania: litr farby wystarczył na pokrycie ok 5m2 wagnerem, 10m2 wałkiem. Dwa razy więcej. Jakość podobna.
Jedyna zaleta to oszczędność czasu ale tylko przy dużym malowaniu. Dla drobiazgów nie warto tego wyciągać bo rozbieranie i mycie tego potem jest pracochłonne. Nie da się tylko przepuścić wody, trzeba wszystko dokładnie umyć bo się potem skleja.
Nie warto! Podpaliłem się, nie sprawdziłem i teraz mam drogiego klocka z którym nie bardzo wiadomo co zrobić. Małym pocieszeniem jest fakt że podobne cechy maja wszystkie tzw niskociśnieniowe agregaty niezależnie od producenta. Widziałem w akcji podobne urządzenie Boscha, czy też jakiś taki tani z Lerua. Są jeszcze gorsze (efekt malowania).

----------


## bind

Jeżeli chcesz kupić kompresor do malowania to zainwestuj w konkretny sprzęt. Spotkałem się z urządzeniami dla amatorów (takie mini kompresory), które okazują się jednym wielkim picem. Zapychają się, psują i pryskają jak by chciały a nie mogły. Szybciej maluje się zwykłym wałkiem.

----------


## NOTO

MAlowałeś profesjonalnym pistoletem ?
Jak to oceniasz w odniesieniu do typowego domu i licznych przeszkód w malowaniu (okna, grzejniki, podłoga, sufit w innym kolorze itp).

----------


## bind

Kompresorem malowałem tylko przęsła płotów klinkierowych. Jak już okleiłem kartonem murki (bo przęsła były zamocowane) to poszło ekspresowo. Co do ścian w domu, ciężko powiedzieć czy jest to opłacalne- dużo przygotowań. Jeżeli masz duże powierzchnie to owszem, ale jeśli jest mnóstwo okien, drzwi i innych przeszkód dałbym sobie spokój.

----------


## gr***ch

Malowałem ogromne powierzchnie w dewelopperce dawno temu tytanem - cudo ale jest i ale. Kolorów tym nie zrobisz chyba że okleisz pół sufitu.Reszta oczywiscie też do oklejenia.Pytanie jak odetniesz kolor na futrynie? wszystko wręcz idealnie musi być okryte a i tak wychodzi lipa.Dobry wałek i wprawna ręka załatwia temat wręcz bezstresowo.Tam na dewelopperce to inna gadka - idzie jeden osłania okna i jazda.Malarz musi mieć machę i okulary oraz bardzo dokładnie odkurzoną posadzkę bo inaczej pistolet podniesie kurz. W remontach przy dokładności i kolorach wysiada wszystko.

----------


## Sławek...

...posiadam agregat i potwierdzę, że do domków średnio się nadaje.... moje chłopaki używają go tylko do farby gruntującej, do koloru w ruch idą wałki  :wink:

----------


## mea

a ja sie zapalilam dzis na tego wagnera ... ech ... chyba sobie odpuszcze jednak ... 

poradzcie czym malowac - jakim walkiem - farbami lateksowymi ??

----------


## fighter1983

a nie lepiej sobie wypozyczy profesjonalne urzadzenie ? zamiast kupowac?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Malowałem ogromne powierzchnie w dewelopperce dawno temu tytanem - cudo ale jest i ale. Kolorów tym nie zrobisz chyba że okleisz pół sufitu.Reszta oczywiscie też do oklejenia.Pytanie jak odetniesz kolor na futrynie? wszystko wręcz idealnie musi być okryte a i tak wychodzi lipa.Dobry wałek i wprawna ręka załatwia temat wręcz bezstresowo.Tam na dewelopperce to inna gadka - idzie jeden osłania okna i jazda.Malarz musi mieć machę i okulary oraz bardzo dokładnie odkurzoną posadzkę bo inaczej pistolet podniesie kurz. W remontach przy dokładności i kolorach wysiada wszystko.


Witam, mam kompresor firmy Graco. Model XR9. zapłaciłem za niego 4,5 tyś netto. maluję farbami takimi jak caparol i flugger. Zużycie na tym filmiku  wyniosło 350ml/m2. Wałkiem było by to jakieś 220ml/m2


malowałem halę 900m2 z dwoma pomocnikami, którzy podstawiali tylko wiadra i przepychali rusztowanie w 9 h a więc 100m2/h. Wałkiem musiałbym malować to jakieś 3 dni w 3 osoby. Jak widac nie mam maski bo zapylenie było minimalne. Okularów również nie potrzebowałem może z racji tego że miałem lancę, która przesunęła dysze od mojej głowy o jakieś 80cm. Jest to agregat "amatorski" ale z tym lepszych. Hala to nie mieszkanie inwestora ale i tam malujemy agregatem. Malowanie wstępne czyli naniesienie niewielkiej ilości farby na ścianę agregatem. W ten sposób potrafię pomalowac 400m2 w ciągu soboty. Sufit jeżeli nie jest malowany w kolorze ściany po uprzednim pomalowaniu go w odpowiednim kolorze oklejam  kurtyną z taśmą klejącą o szerokości 55cm. Idzie szybko. Drugie malowanie z walka po montażu podłóg, listew i drzwi. Kurtyna  na rolce ( antychlap Hardy) kosztuje 4,5zł netto 20mb więc koszt niewielki. Agregatu używam rónież do gruntowania powierzchni pod malownie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mea

> a nie lepiej sobie wypozyczy profesjonalne urzadzenie ? zamiast kupowac?


chetnie tylko gdzie i za ile ??

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

http://serwispomp.com.pl/index.php?o...d=25&Itemid=12 a np. tu  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

na zapytanie googla "wypożyczalnia agregatów malarskich rybnik" 1 wynik (poza reklamami) 
http://www.agregatmalarski.pl/pl/wynajem
na użytek własny zdecydowanie taniej wypozyczyć na raz niż kupować dobrą maszynę za 5k netto  :smile:  a te tańsze zabaweczki to niestety zabaweczki, namiastki malowania agregatem

----------


## kurt76

Ja kupilem kompresor w Lidlu, poki co czeka..... zobaczymy jak bedzie.
Natomist moge polecic walek do malowania z Lidla, ten ze zbiornikiem w w "raczce" podajacy farbe na walek od srodka.
Bardzo czyste malowanie, przez 2 dni wymalowalem poddasze 80 m2 (5 pomieszczen) praktycznie bez smug, bez drabiny...

----------


## kurt76

Dzisiaj uzylem kompresora z Lidla, mimo ze moja farba wg testow byla duzo za gesta (ponad 80 din) urzadzenie dzialalo sprawnie. Bardzo szybkie malowanie, naprawde jestem pod wrazeniem...

----------


## tofiol

A nie lepiej wynająć agregat? Ja tak zrobiłem i prace poszły bardzo szybko. Co do oklejania to wcale nie jest duży koszt, a oszczędzasz czas na sprzątaniu i samej pracy. Ja malowałem agregatem W 117, rewelka  :smile:  Wałkiem to się malowało kiedyś, a przy takim metrażu to życzę powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## fromis

Małe pistolety do malowania to lipa,mam taki i jak próbowałem nim robić ,to bardzo szybko zmieniłem na wałek ,zastanawiam się nad kompresorem  ,który będzie przydatny do wielu innych spraw oprócz tego .jeśli chodzi o wałki ,to ja kupuję zawsze taki za 30 zł 23 cm szerokości z wełny owczej czy jakoś tak ,wytrzymują mi dosyć sporo metrów ,reszta zależy od wiedzy i umiejętności malującego .Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tofiol

Małe pistolety to niekoniecznie lipa, zależy jakiej firmy. Pewnie, że jak kupisz taki z lidla czy mango to nie oczekuj cudów. To tak jak z samochodami czy innymi urzadzeniami-najczesciej za jakoscia idzie wieksza kasa. Więc za 120-150 zł jakości raczej nie będzie. Jeśli chodzi o agregaty, to już na pewno inna liga, ale i koszt zakupu i serwisowania inne. Zależy do czego i jak często się będzie używany- czy do przydomowych sporadycznych robotach malarskich, czy gdzieś na budowę. Moim zdaniem to i tak jest nieco drogo. Ja tam w tym temacie jestem zwolennikiem wypożyczenia, nie mrożę niepotrzebnie kasy i nie martwię się serwisowaniem. Pryjeżdzam, płacę, pracuję, oddaję i zapominam o sprawie...Osobiście z racji mojej profesji często wypożyczam sprzęt z painttech.pl  , ceny są przystępne, agregaty dobrych producentów,a malowanie agregatem pozwala mi brać większe roboty, poprostu szybko się nimi maluje.

pozdr,

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

i domyslam sie że w ten sposób werbujesz sobie klientów?

----------


## tofiol

No wiesz, w tych czasach trzeba być w jakimś stopniu konkurencyjnym, a tak masz przede wszystkim oszczedność na czasie i materiale...a i jeszcze jedno- tak ręce nie bolą  :smile:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Co masz na mysli mówiąc  o oszczędnościach na materiale? Że niby przy malowaniu agregatem oszczędza się farbę?

----------


## konik84szn

A przy malowaniu wałkiem nie oklejasz? 

Nakładając farbę pistoletem jest szybciej.. ale też większe zużycie farby. 
A pistolet... wiadomo, czym lepszy tym lepiej.. .ale to tak samo jak z wałkiem. Dobry wałek i praca też idzie szybciej  :smile:

----------


## tofiol

> Co masz na mysli mówiąc  o oszczędnościach na materiale? Że niby przy malowaniu agregatem oszczędza się farbę?


Wszystko zależy jaką farbą malujesz i jakim sprzętem. Jeśli masz wprawę to oszczędności są rzędu 10-15 % i pamiętaj że nowoczesne farby do nanoszenia agregatami malarskimi powinno się rozcieńczać od 10 do 20 % i nie tracą one swoich właściwości. O szybkości malowania nie będę się rozpisywał bo to chyba oczywiste...

----------


## adam_mk

Pistolety takie, pistolety inne....

MOJE doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie jest dość "przeterminowane", ale mam zamiar do niego wrócić.
Kiedyś, w głębokiej "komunie" powszechnie stosowano agregaty malarskie.
Taka deska z baniaczkiem i "wajchą" blisko 2 metrową.
Jeden pacjent z czymś w rodzaju opryskiwacza MALOWAŁ co trzeba, a drugi - wajchował stojąc na tej "desce"
ZERO drabin, bo "zasięg" był imponujący.
Stopień "rozpylenia" absolutnie poprawny.
"Brało" to (wężem zanurzonym w kuble z farbą) najbardziej badziewne farby i efekt był dobry!
Może jeszcze ktoś "to" pamięta?

DOBRE było!

Pistolet jest dobry do pomalowania autka czy deski - a i to w warunkach specjalnie stworzonych.
TO narzędzie było skonstruowane specjalnie do malowania ścian i sufitów...

Adam M.

----------


## perm

> ...


 To nic innego jak takie coś:
http://www.agregatmalarski.pl/pl/pro...zadlem-recznym
Tyle że zamiast wbudowanej pompy ręcznej podłącza się to do kompresora. Kiedys kompresory to były spore "bydlątka". Do mobilnych raczej ich zaliczyć nie można było stąd pomysł z pompowaniem ręcznym.

----------


## adam_mk

"To" widziałem , ale osobiście nie pomacałem.
"Tamto" - tak!

Usprawnili?
Bo pomysł zły nie był!

Adam M.

----------


## homecactus

Witam, 
Odświeżę wątek, bo zaczynał się ciekawie, a suma sumarum zabrakło w nim konkretu, jak malować z pistoletu ściany w domu jednorodzinnym, a sam się do tego przymierzam, i potrzebuję podpowiedzi.

Otóż:
- mam w domu sprężarkę/kompresor Stanley o podanych na końcu postu parametrach
- dom o powierzchni ścian i sufitów około 900m2
- ściany i sufit będą malowane w tym samym kolorze (jasny prawie biały)
- malowanie przed montażem drzwi (regulowane ościeżnice można zamontować po malowaniu) i przed klejeniem podłóg drewnianych. Kaloryfery będą zdjęte do malowania

W związku z powyższym, malowanie pistoletem wydaje się racjonalne. Do zaklejenia tylko okna + parapety. Ponieważ pomalować trzeba 3 razy (podkład + 2x "kolor" (?)) to chętnie bym to zrobił pistoletem z długą lancą (żeby nie latać po drabinie)

Czy ktoś mógłby podzielić się doświadczeniami w zakresie malowania takimi pistoletami, najlepiej chciałbym dostać namiar na model pistoletu który można podłączyć do sprężarki powietrza.

Jestem w stanie wydać na pistolet z lancą powiedzmy około 500zł - czy to w ogóle realne?

Parametry sprężarki:
pojemność zbiornika:     24 l
zasilanie:                            230 V,
moc:                                    2 kM/ 1500 W
obroty silnika:                 3400 obr/min
wydajność:                      220 l/min
ciśnienie max:                   10 bar
przyłącze:                           gniazdo szybkozłączki
waga:                                    18 kg
wymiary:                         570 x 290 x 422 mm


Pozdrawiam

----------


## homecactus

nikt nie podpowie?

----------


## kuba1r

> nikt nie podpowie?


Jeśli taka powierzchnia to albo wziąć kogoś z agregatem malarskim tym bardziej, że mówisz o jednym kolorze  lub wynająć agregat, jak jest wyżej niż 2,7 do sufitu to potrzebna lanca do pistoletu lub ruchomy pomost.
Ja maluję agregatem Wagnera p117, cena takiej usługi to z gruntowaniem 8zł/m2, kolory 12zł/m2.

----------

